# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  اجمل قصر في العالم!!!!!

## ayhamco

اجمل قصر في العالم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
هاد فندق يا غبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و موجود بدبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و ليلة السوييت فيه 1200 دينار اردني :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## ayhamco

> [align=center] 
> هاد فندق يا غبي
> 
> و موجود بدبي
> 
> و ليلة السوييت فيه 1200 دينار اردني
> [/align]


على فرض انه فندق يا خالد ابو العريف .....في اشي بضحك؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
بيتنا أحلى بكتيـــــــــــــــــــــــر  :SnipeR (51): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> على فرض انه فندق يا خالد ابو العريف .....في اشي بضحك؟؟؟؟


 
[align=center] 
اه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ayhamco

والله انا هيك اقترحت عليهم يصوروا بيتكم بس ما حدا وافق  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> والله انا هيك اقترحت عليهم يصوروا بيتكم بس ما حدا وافق


 
قويه يا معلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff:  
طيب الجالية الجزائريه وما سلموا من شرك ع أساس انهم دخلاء ... وهاد النيه صاحبك مالك عليه ؟؟!! صحيح مالك صاحب  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ayhamco

> [align=center] 
> اه
> 
> انت 
> [/align]


الله يعينك على هبلك ..... بس انت معذور
 انا حكولي انه حم الزرقا هيك بعمل مع الوحد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
>  
> طيب الجالية الجزائريه وما سلموا من شرك ع أساس انهم دخلاء ... وهاد النيه صاحبك مالك عليه ؟؟!! صحيح مالك صاحب 
> [/align]


 

هاد هندي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> والله انا هيك اقترحت عليهم يصوروا بيتكم بس ما حدا وافق


 
بلااش بوفروا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الله يعينك على هبلك ..... بس انت معذور
> انا حكولي انه حم الزرقا هيك بعمل مع الوحد


 
[align=center] 
بلا فضايح يا ايهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بلاش احكيلهم قصة اللبنه الجرشية الي واعدني فيها من سنتين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
انشروا غسيلكم الوسخ يلاا  :Db465236ff: 
بسرعه انتو الشباب بتقلبوا ع بعض  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ayhamco

> [align=center] 
> بلا فضايح يا ايهم
> 
> بلاش احكيلهم قصة اللبنه الجرشية الي واعدني فيها من سنتين 
> [/align]


لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.......... لهون ووقف يا معلم 
انا ما وعدتك باشي انت زلمه سلبطجي(ثقيل دم) :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> انشروا غسيلكم الوسخ يلاا 
> بسرعه انتو الشباب بتقلبوا ع بعض 
> [/align]


 
بس انتِ الي بتنشفيه و بتلميه بس تخلصي تنشيف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.......... لهون ووقف يا معلم 
> انا ما وعدتك باشي انت زلمه سلبطجي(ثقيل دم)


 
انا وسخ يا ابو طويله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

طولك 195 عالفاضي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

على قولة المثل طويلة و هبيلة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayhamco

:Eh S(2): 


> [align=center]
> انشروا غسيلكم الوسخ يلاا 
> بسرعه انتو الشباب بتقلبوا ع بعض 
> [/align]


شايفه ايات انا الي 3 شهور مو شايفه ومشتاقله 
اخر اشي بعمل معي هيك!!!
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayhamco

> انا وسخ يا ابو طويله
> 
> طولك 195 عالفاضي 
> 
> على قولة المثل طويلة و هبيلة


خالد حبيبي خلي الطابق مستور بلاش افتح سواليف قدام العالم .احترم حالك يا زرقاوي(ربع الفلافل) :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شايفه ايات انا الي 3 شهور مو شايفه ومشتاقله 
> اخر اشي بعمل معي هيك!!!


 
تشتاقلك العافيه يا رب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خالد حبيبي خلي الطابق مستور بلاش افتح سواليف قدام العالم .احترم حالك يا زرقاوي(ربع الفلافل)


 
ماله فلافل الزرقا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

من ايش بشكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ؟

والله في ناس قبل فترة اجوا عالزرقا و صاروا يحكوا انه الزرقا احلى من عمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس انا ما بدي احكي مين حكالي هيك؟

لأنه الشب محترم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
احم احم ... خلصتوا  :SnipeR (94): 

بنرجع لموضوعنا فلافلنا قصدي بيتنا أحلى من هالقصر  :SnipeR (94): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> احم احم ... خلصتوا 
> 
> بنرجع لموضوعنا فلافلنا قصدي بيتنا أحلى من هالقصر 
> [/align]


ليش يعني بيتكم جاي بالهوا؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
مو حاكيلك ... لانك ما راح تستوعب .. بيتنا خيااال  :SnipeR (51): 
[/align]

----------


## ayhamco

بعد اذنك يا ايات خليني افهمه هالغبي انه انا حكيت انها الزرقا فيها محلات اواعي احلي من بعض محلات عمان 
بس يلا العتب على اذنه المصديه :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff:  هو خبرني أنا والجالية الجزائريه قبل هالمرة إنو عندو مشاكل بالأذن والسمع ... يعني أ ط ر ش  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بعد اذنك يا ايات خليني افهمه هالغبي انه انا حكيت انها الزرقا فيها محلات اواعي احلي من بعض محلات عمان 
> بس يلا العتب على اذنه المصديه


 
سبعك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayhamco

> [align=center]
>  هو خبرني أنا والجالية الجزائريه قبل هالمرة إنو عندو مشاكل بالأذن والسمع ... يعني أ ط ر ش 
> [/align]


الله اكبر ............ ولا جبت اشي من عندي ....ظهر احق 
الله ينورك يا ايات شو انك بنت حلال
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
>  هو خبرني أنا والجالية الجزائريه قبل هالمرة إنو عندو مشاكل بالأذن والسمع ... يعني أ ط ر ش 
> [/align]


صح :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:SnipeR (51):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الله اكبر ............ ولا جبت اشي من عندي ....ظهر احق 
> الله ينورك يا ايات شو انك بنت حلال


 
[align=center] 
ويعني بتصير ايات زي اللمبه؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

:SnipeR (19):

----------


## ayhamco

> صح


خلص من هون هيك رح نناديك 
"خالد الاطرم"
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayhamco

> [align=center] 
> ويعني بتصير ايات زي اللمبه؟
> [/align]


لا مثل القمر :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خلص من هون هيك رح نناديك 
> 
> "خالد الاطرم"


 
بايخه :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ayhamco

> بايخه


اخخخخخخخ بس متى رح اشوفك 
صدقني لاكلك اكل باسناني
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] القصر جميل ببنائه لكن القصور في داخلنا اجمل [/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
عشان هيك بيتنا احلى  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] اكيد احلى يا جوري [/align]

----------


## ayhamco

> [align=center] القصر جميل ببنائه لكن القصور في داخلنا اجمل [/align]


"اسعدني مرورك"

----------

